# Food Safety News - 07/29/2022 Patient count continues to increase among people who ate Daily Harvest product



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2022)

Patient count continues to increase among people who ate Daily Harvest product​By News Desk on Jul 29, 2022 12:05 am
The FDA has received more than 325 consumer complaints of illnesses associated with Daily Harvest brand frozen Lentil & Leek Crumbles. The 329 reports are up from the 277 reported by the Food and Drug Administration on July 14, according to an outbreak update from the agency. When the FDA first reported the situation on... Continue Reading

FDA sends warning letter to food firm connected to death from listeriosis​By Jonan Pilet on Jul 29, 2022 12:04 am
Multiple recalls, Campylobacter and Listeria outbreaks, and a death from listeriosis all in the past two years, have earned Swan Bros. Dairy the attention of the FDA. Swan Brothers Dairy Inc. of Claremore, OK, is on notice from the FDA for serious violations of the Current Good Manufacturing Practice, Hazard Analysis, and Risk-Based Preventive Controls... Continue Reading

Cereals and grains top of FAO and WHO’s risk ranking​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 29, 2022 12:03 am
Cereals and grains have topped a food safety risk ranking assessment by FAO and WHO. Based on a request from the Codex Committee on Food Hygiene (CCFH), the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO) and World Health Organization (WHO) ranked the foods of greatest concern from a microbiological food safety perspective. Low-moisture... Continue Reading

Uncommon bacteria found in Gulf area by Mississippi-CDC investigation​By News Desk on Jul 29, 2022 12:02 am
The Mississippi State Department of Health, through a joint investigation with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, has discovered for the first time in the United States an uncommon bacteria that causes melioidosis. . Melioidosis is a rare disease caused by Burkholderia pseudomallei. These bacteria were identified in soil samples from the Gulf Coast... Continue Reading

FDA to restart food safety sampling program for fresh and frozen berries​By Coral Beach on Jul 29, 2022 12:01 am
In response to a history of hepatitis A and norovirus outbreaks associated with fresh and frozen berries, the FDA is developing a prevention strategy to enhance safety. “In the U.S. there have been four HAV (hepatitis A) outbreaks and three NoV (norovirus) outbreaks linked to frozen berries from 1990 to 2016, and since 2011, there... Continue Reading


----------

